# The Sheep Spot?



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a site like this for sheep? I have found a few educational sites, and have read all the books on sheep in the library, but I still have lots of questions. 

I found this site through BackYard Chickens, so I figured someone here might know if a good sheep forum. 

Thank you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have looked when I had questions on my sheep and could not find anything like it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome....Iceblink :wave: 

I am sorry... but I don't know of one either...  ..but hey ...post a question ....we do have some on here... that do have sheep and the knowledge to go with it....keren (moderator).. may be one of them...we will try to help with your questions as much as possible....we'd love to have you with us...... :wink: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is a second on sheep at http://www.homesteadingtoday.com

not sure how good it is but thats the only one I know of


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't know if these are any good, but worth a shot...

http://www.animalloversweb.com/cgi-bin/ ... l?b-Sheep/
http://edgefieldsheep.com/bb/index.php (this one looks pretty good)
http://www.breedersworld.com/phorum/list.php?1


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> there is a second on sheep at http://www.homesteadytoday.com
> 
> not sure how good it is but thats the only one I know of


 My first thought also. I know the goats people there can get pretty nasty to one another.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> My first thought also. I know the goats people there can get pretty nasty to one another.


Yes a couple can be, but never had a problem with the sheep people. Please don't take this the wrong way, but goat people are more chatty for some reason then sheep people. Breeders world can be a nasty place its mostly show people. Mylamb.com is for show sheep also but they welcome everyone and have some really knowledgeable people. 
http://www.sheep101.info/ and http://www.sheep101.info/201/ are very helpful. Also http://www.pipevet.com/pvc.htm is good you can email or call in talk to a sheep vet. I raise Suffolk, Hampshire and Dorset sheep if I can be of any help let me know. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

The sheep people on Homesteading today are nice, but as Shelly said, they aren't very chatty. I was on Mylamb for a while, but then some of them started getting nasty so I stopped going there.


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, thank you for the leads. I have read Sheep 101 and 201, and they were interesting, but not as indepth as I want. 

I will check the other places out, and in the meantime, I will post some of my questions here. Thank you all so much.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I havent yet found one that I'm happy with. 

Iceblink - ask away, I'm happy to answer your questions! And kelebek, lesserweevil and others also have sheep :greengrin:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

So if I have sheep AND goats does that make me "half" chatty??? :ROFL:


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSheepGroup is a yahoo chat site and from what I've experienced, everyone there is very nice and they know A LOT.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a very old post 2009, thanks for the update


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Ah, geez!! I forgot to look at the posting date!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, don't worry, I did it when I was a newbie. LOL


----------

